# Don't understand certifications



## althallford (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello all,

I'm seeking to get into the electrical trade, and have been applying for electrical helper positions at several local companies (I have no prior electrical experience). During my research, I've been confused about certifications. I've heard about an "electrician's card" which basically says I'm a certified apprentice, but how is this different than completing trade school or a union apprenticeship program? What are the different kinds of certifications and what is the best one in my case? Thanks!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Depends on the state & what they require. It looks like Georgia only requires a license if you're going to be an electrical contractor. What you really want is to get into an apprenticeship program. An apprentice is in a training program (an apprenticeship) to learn the trade with the goal being to become a journeyman electrician. An electrician's helper is just a semi-skilled electrical worker generally.
After a 4-5yr apprenticeship you should have 8,000hrs & required classes (must be documented including hours). You'll then be able to take your journeyman electrician test depending on the state.
You may have to move to get into an apprenticeship.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> Depends on the state & what they require. It looks like Georgia only requires a license if you're going to be an electrical contractor. What you really want is to get into an apprenticeship program. An apprentice is in a training program (an apprenticeship) to learn the trade with the goal being to become a journeyman electrician. *An electrician's helper is just a semi-skilled electrical worker generally.*
> After a 4-5yr apprenticeship you should have 8,000hrs & required classes (must be documented including hours). You'll then be able to take your journeyman electrician test depending on the state.
> You may have to move to get into an apprenticeship.


Not saying this gentleman or anyone else should not pursue an apprenticeship. But I was only ever "a semi-skilled electrical worker " I figured my way around thee trade.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

althallford said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm seeking to get into the electrical trade, and have been applying for electrical helper positions at several local companies (I have no prior electrical experience). During my research, I've been confused about certifications. I've heard about an "electrician's card" which basically says I'm a certified apprentice, but how is this different than completing trade school or a union apprenticeship program? What are the different kinds of certifications and what is the best one in my case? Thanks!


A formal apprenticeship which documents your hours and includes classroom time as part of the program will get you the most output for the input. You can try local union halls and also see what other kinds of programs may be around.

If you're former military there are additional programs available for you.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

brian john said:


> Not saying this gentleman or anyone else should not pursue an apprenticeship. But I was only ever "a semi-skilled electrical worker " I figured my way around thee trade.


I understand. Some people can. I did it myself. I was just pointing out the best path. If he found the right employer, took the classes & whatever other education he needed he would do fine. He needs to decide if he wants to do commercial, industrial etc. & down the road maybe a niche.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you haven't done so, call the state licensing board and find out what the requirements are to become an electrician so to speak. I couldn't find out that much on their site (one cup of coffee...) You really need to know how many hours does it take, who keeps track of this, though you should make sure it's kept some how (maybe pay stubs), and whether there is formal schooling or not. I couldn't tell whether there was a journeyman's license or not, just a contractor. One of the important reasons for this is if you change jobs, you know you have proof and don't have to start over and if you live near another state and maybe there's reciprocity for licensing or need to take an exam, you have proof of hours.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> I understand. Some people can. I did it myself. I was just pointing out the best path. If he found the right employer, took the classes & whatever other education he needed he would do fine. He needs to decide if he wants to do commercial, industrial etc. & down the road maybe a niche.


I know what you were saying BUT

The reason I mention this as a union electrician and a union contractor I have heard so many "A" Journeymen trash anyone that did not do a union apprentceship as unworthy, stupid, hacks, inept, rats, scabs and on and on. When 95% of them are not worthy of carrying my jock strap.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> I know what you were saying BUT
> 
> The reason I mention this as a union electrician and a union contractor I have heard so many "A" Journeymen trash anyone that did not do a union apprentceship as unworthy, stupid, hacks, inept, rats, scabs and on and on. When 95% of them are not worthy of carrying my jock strap.


You, like most of us here, are the exception to the average electrician role.
I don’t need people that can do what you or I can do. I need people that can show up, follow directions and give me 8 or 8.
9/10 I can get that from our union hall. I’ve done it dozens of times and make money doing so. I just don’t know of any other way of hiring and don’t have time enough left to learn otherwise.


----------



## Rootbeer7 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bird dog said:


> Depends on the state & what they require. It looks like Georgia only requires a license if you're going to be an electrical contractor. What you really want is to get into an apprenticeship program. An apprentice is in a training program (an apprenticeship) to learn the trade with the goal beingto become a journeyman electrician. An electrician's helper is just a semi-skilled electrical worker generally.
> After a 4-5yr apprenticeship you should have 8,000hrs & required classes (must be documented including hours). You'll then be able to take your journeyman electrician test depending on the state.
> You may have to move to get into an apprenticeship.


A newbie question; would union apprenticeship ensure to get hired as “union Journeyman electrician” if requirements met?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Rootbeer7 said:


> A newbie question; would union apprenticeship ensure to get hired as “union Journeyman electrician” if requirements met?


That would be a question better answered by a union member. I've never been in a union. @brian john


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Rootbeer7 said:


> A newbie question; would union apprenticeship ensure to get hired as “union Journeyman electrician” if requirements met?


A union apprenticeship would get you hired as an apprentice, OJT. Then it's up to you to pass the journeyman exam to get work as a journeyman. But, it can be done.


----------



## Rootbeer7 (Jul 14, 2020)

let me ask clearly; After union apprenticeship, If I become journeymen would I get job offer from union company or I will apply for jobs with union and hopefully would have priority than others?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

After you serve an apprenticeship you become a "A" Journeyman, You can get a job if there are any.

In my local presetly (and for many many years) there has been 100% employment. More jobs than electricians. Some locals never or hardly ever have work, those guys sit on the bench or travel. Some locals you might work 6,9 months a year, other locals you may work for several years then lean times hit and you end up at Mickie D's.

Or you could get with a company they like you and you work there until you retire.

There are no guratees in life.


----------

